

Macbook Air - new business laptop? - mrtron

Apple just announced their Macbook Air.<p>MacBook Air is 0.16" to 0.76". The thickest part of the MacBook Air is thinner than the thinnest part of the Sony. It fits inside a envelope.<p>It is insanely tiny, it seems like the perfect laptop for business meetings and traveling.<p>Thoughts?
======
wallflower
Having lugged at least 10 pounds of laptop equipment+chargers, I think svelte
and powerful are a good combination. The cons are can it live up to being
tossed around a bit - My Dell and previous Compaq/Thinkpads could take a
beating.

